# how long does Micro Mesh last?



## latech15 (Dec 9, 2006)

It is very expensive to not last any longer than id does?  Just wondering howmany pens every body can finish with a set of micro mesh papers.


----------



## ashaw (Dec 9, 2006)

The micro mesh pads lasted one year for me.  I can't tell you how many pens.  Right now I am using the other pads.  They are not lating as long as MM.  I have done in the last three weeks nearly 100 pens and 56 wine stoppers.  I be going out to woodcraft to pick some more mm.


----------



## jcollazo (Dec 9, 2006)

This past May I bought the MM set that Woodcraft sells. The first thing I did with them was to cut them and the pad in half. For penmaking, I think, this is a good size to work with. I'm currently using only one set. They get a bath weekly and they look/work just fine doing 20-25 pens a week.


----------



## beamer (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm still on my first set of 2" square foam padded ones I got at a WW show ... either this past april or october '05. They've got probably about 15-20 total hours of sanding time on them ... they melt real easy if you use them at too high of a speed. You need to slow that lathe WAY down when you sand 'em. WAY down. You can't let 'em get too slow.


----------



## chigdon (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't know how many but it is hundreds!  I am lucky enough to have a local store that sells all the individual MM sheets so I can occasionally replace the finer grit ones.


----------



## Dario (Dec 9, 2006)

As Chris mentioned...a set (which is only a small part/slice 1 x 3 in my case) will alst atleast a hundred pen IF treated properly.  A very cheap way to attain superb finish.

Great investment as far as I am concerned.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't treat mine as well, and yet I still get 50-60 pens at least.


----------

